
Thumpware Media Controller - thumpware
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thumpware/thumpware-media-controller
======
thumpware
I created a product to allow me to use my inline Android headphone buttons
with my PC.

It used to drive me nuts that the buttons worked when I was writing on my
tablet or using my phone but not when I was in the office at my desktop.

In case anyone else has the same frustration, a few hours ago I launched it on
Kickstarter: [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thumpware/thumpware-
med...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thumpware/thumpware-media-
controller)

